# [SOLVED] DNLA samsung ln40d630 with &quot;share-all&quot; feature



## drmax (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone use ethernet cat5 from pc to their samsung? I'm assuming since they advertise these tv's as being capable, then all will work? Specific TV is samsung ln40d630. Is not "smart ready" but has the share-all, which is all I care about, since I'm running PC to the TV, 50' away. I'm also running HDMI to the tv, but thought the DLNA feature would be great. Advice anyone....thx, DM


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: DNLA samsung ln40d630 with "share-all" feature*

You will need samsung PC share manager on your PC.


What Is DLNA And How Do I Use It?


----------



## drmax (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: DNLA samsung ln40d630 with "share-all" feature*



Rits said:


> You will need samsung PC share manager on your PC.
> 
> 
> What Is DLNA And How Do I Use It?


Hello and thx for that. As long as it will recognize avi files, I'll be good. Supposedly TV will be packaged with it, but also went to check the link online and couldn't find it. I'll keep searching. Thx


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: DNLA samsung ln40d630 with "share-all" feature*

.avi files? I believe its a known issue with Samsung DNLA model.


----------



## drmax (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: DNLA samsung ln40d630 with "share-all" feature*



Rits said:


> .avi files? I believe its a known issue with Samsung DNLA model.


Well, I'll rely on the hdmi to get my avi's to pc. running the cat5 cables for the future. thx


----------



## drmax (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: DNLA samsung ln40d630 with "share-all" feature*

Rits, I'm reading and this has to do with DRM (digital rights management) which nothing I can do about. So the way I understand this, is that only some files will play with DLNA. But just pumping stuff into tv, as using it as a monitor via hdmi, will have no such problem, correct?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: DNLA samsung ln40d630 with "share-all" feature*

No it will not have any problem.


----------



## drmax (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: DNLA samsung ln40d630 with "share-all" feature*



Rits said:


> No it will not have any problem.


Thx Rits...one has to check everything not once...but like 10 times these daze, before making such a purchase. Cheers...


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: DNLA samsung ln40d630 with "share-all" feature*

money matters :grin:


----------



## drmax (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: DNLA samsung ln40d630 with "share-all" feature*



Rits said:


> money matters :grin:


i also posed this same question elsewhere and found out that it could have something to do with what DLNA version installed on tv. then you'd think i guy could mess around with that firmware and make it work. don't get y they gotta make sh*% difficult. :banghead:


----------



## ilmkidunya (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: DNLA samsung ln40d630 with "share-all" feature*

I have it and i use it before but in difrent model if you add some pictures of you TV i will guide you how to connect it


----------

